# Cancelled and coming back - Restore EHD?



## nolatron (Jul 15, 2007)

I recently had to cancel Dish Network due to a relocation (canceled instead of dishmove because we didn't know where we would be living at the time, when we'd even find a place to live (weeks? months?), etc...)

Anyway, after some good luck, we're in a new home and I put in an order online to have Dish Network installed at the new house.

On our old service I had the EHD service activated. I still have that EHD and all the saved shows on it. Will I be able to recover the shows on that EHD with my new service, or am I SOL because it'll be a new (different) account than what the EHD was originally on? Can Dish do anything to make it work? Anyone have experience with trying to transfer EHD data from an old account to a new one?

Just curious, as it would be nice to recover those recordings.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I think since it's a new account that the EHD will be worthless, meaning you will be forced to format the drive.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

See if they can reactivate your old account.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Or check if the EHD will works with new account if you will not have a choice. 
Just don't allow to reformat it.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> I think since it's a new account that the EHD will be worthless, meaning you will be forced to format the drive.


When I first activated my EHD, I was told it would work on ANY 722...if I went to a friends, I could use it there. Was that false? If not, I don't see why he couldn't use it.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

finniganps said:


> When I first activated my EHD, I was told it would work on ANY 722...if I went to a friends, I could use it there. Was that false? If not, I don't see why he couldn't use it.


Indeed, this is false and never was the case.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

finniganps said:


> When I first activated my EHD, I was told it would work on ANY 722...if I went to a friends, I could use it there. Was that false? If not, I don't see why he couldn't use it.


No, the EHD is tied to the account and not a particular receiver.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesting question. Since you can move the EHD to different receivers on the same account, I assumed you could also move to a different account. However, I can see that DISH might not allow this. They would not want someone selling their EHD content to a another user that did not "pay" for the programming.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's already paid !


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> It's already paid !


But only by the original subscriber.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Kent Taylor said:


> But only by the original subscriber.


Doesn't matter - it's the same payment as for CD/DVD/ or Blu-Ray disk.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Doesn't matter - it's the same payment as for CD/DVD/ or Blu-Ray disk.


Your 6465th post is nonsense. lol

Read section H of your Residential Customer Agreement. 

Do you believe that you can make a copy of that DVD you purchased and give it to your neighbor? Or, for that matter, make a copy for yourself?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> Your 6465th post is nonsense. lol
> 
> Read section H of your Residential Customer Agreement.
> 
> Do you believe that you can make a copy of that DVD you purchased and give it to your neighbor? Or, for that matter, make a copy for yourself?


I smell another BS in your 1,582nd post here - taking your DVD to your mother's house! Isn't that simple ?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> I smell another BS in your 1,582nd post here - taking your DVD to your mother's house! Isn't that simple ?


I assume that Section H contains a loophole pertaining to someone's mother? :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Where he found "COPY" idea ?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Where he found "COPY" idea ?


Hackers will hack.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Kent Taylor said:


> I assume that Section H contains a loophole pertaining to someone's mother? ....


Hey guys, leave mama out of this, 'else someone's liable to throw mama from the train.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I would make a backup copy the EHD drive to a unix partion, or some other partion. There are a couple of threads about that, lookup DishARC. Call in get the EHD feature enabled, hook up the EHD, let it format the drive, and then restore one or 2 shows from the backup, and see what happens. I wouldn't copy all just one or maybe 2 as a test.
Only way I can see to getting the content off would restore it to a drive that is currently authorized and has a key on it for your new account.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I believe it's all or nothing. There's no breakout on individual programs.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Where he found "COPY" idea ?


Doh. A grammarian you ain't. lol

Read Section H and you will see that you have agreed not to take programming to another residence.

I have read the last post of yours. 

Bye. :lol:


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Where he found "COPY" idea ?


Doh. A grammarian you ain't. lol

Read Section H and you will see that you have agreed not to take programming to another residence.

I have read the last post of yours. (This will shorten the length of many threads with absolutely no loss of content.) 

Bye. :lol:


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> I believe it's all or nothing. There's no breakout on individual programs.


When you Archive, its a all thing. You can restore a single file, file names make NO sense and you have no idea what show is what, but you can restore single file, to the DishARC folder on the EHD.
The only reason I said 1 or 2 files, is for time purposes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> Doh. A grammarian you ain't. lol
> 
> Read Section H and you will see that you have agreed not to take programming to another residence.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about your ignorance of site rules do personal calls here, but anyway you shouldn't put your words in my mouth.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

:backtotop


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> When you Archive, its a all thing. You can restore a single file, file names make NO sense and you have no idea what show is what, but you can restore single file, to the DishARC folder on the EHD.
> The only reason I said 1 or 2 files, is for time purposes.


Good to know.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> :backtotop


*+1*


----------

